# Hub Cover



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

While greasing the bearings today I was cleaning some grease from the end of the hub and the black plastic hub cover seemed loose. I gave it a slight tug and it was off the wheel. Then curious I tugged on the one next to it and it too came off.

When these came off they only had a small lip on them, about the size on a dixie cup. Is that all that is holding this thing under the wheel? Also, the amount of pressure it took to get them loose was less than what it would take to get a dixie cup out of a dispenser. This was only on the right side of the trailer the left side covers seem snug.

Any thought? Thanks


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Good question----I just got back from the dealer and he didn't have exactly what came with the TT. He wanted $12 each---I told to hold off. I have 1 that did the same as you said when I was washing it. I thought I would also post it to see where and how much to replace this hub cover or maybe go with something different all the way around. I know I didn't help much, it seems to be a problem on most of them-----


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

They probably are a pretty loose fit, but I would not go looking for problems that aren't there. There are enough 'real' problems to be on the watch for!









Having never heard a comment of anyone loosing one on the road, I have to assume that loose as it may seem, they are engineered adequately.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree, and lost two of mine. I bought a couple to replace them. Then I replaced the wheels entirely (the new ones have hubs that have a lip behind the wheel, so they won't be coming off).

I tried to give away my left over stock ones at the PNW Spring Rally, but I couldn't find any takers...

Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Chet,

And I thought I had come up with all the good excuses for getting new wheels! Good one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

chetlenox said:


> I agree, and lost two of mine. I bought a couple to replace them. Then I replaced the wheels entirely (the new ones have hubs that have a lip behind the wheel, so they won't be coming off).
> 
> I tried to give away my left over stock ones at the PNW Spring Rally, but I couldn't find any takers...
> 
> ...


Darn!! I meant to grab those from you...

Can you bring them to the Fally Rally? (trying to lure you there!!)


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

On my last outing with the OB I lost one of the plastic hub covers. Figured it would be no big deal to replace it so I stopped by the local RV dealer who said they don't stock that part. He recommended a local auto parts store. Same deal, "we don't stock them".

Okay fine, I'll go through an OB dealer and order one from the factory right? Wrong! The dealer messaged me back this afternoon and said the factory told him: "This item is no longer available. Thank NHTSA."

Am I missing something here or why would the NTHSA outlaw these covers? Does anyone have a work around short of stealing one off of my neighbors RV?







Replacing the wheel to compensate for the loss of a cheap platic hub cover is not a practical solution for me. On the other hand I hate to not have the OB looking its best!

Thanks for any feedback,

Greg


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

After losing one I just took them all off. I added beauty rings and raised white letter tires to compensate for the exposed axle end.

Randy


----------

